# First few weeks of the new year



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Got on some striper, and a good class of trout. Some cold windy days, but alot of fun.
Double up on striper








Gray light bite


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Nice - very nice. thanks glenn


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Gorgeous specks! Send some up this way.


----------



## "ReelDeal" (Dec 27, 2014)

Nice fish Jesse! Them some big specks!

R/D


----------



## 1guy1rod (Jan 6, 2016)

Awesome!!


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Thnx. I had a pitiful fall as far as trout goes,but starting off the year right


----------



## "ReelDeal" (Dec 27, 2014)

Glad your year is starting off this good......gives the rest of us hope!!! Hadn't got in to any good trout yet, caught a few stripers though! Plan to get after them again Sunday.

R/D


----------

